# SpongeBob



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Haven't seen Bob on the site for a while, hope he's ok,


Andy


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Andy,

Last on site October 2021.

Neville


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

hawkey01 said:


> Andy,
> 
> Last on site October 2021.
> 
> Neville


Thanks Neville , been a while for Bob ,maybe someone is in touch with him, I wish him the best

Andy


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

Andy Duncan said:


> Haven't seen Bob on the site for a while, hope he's ok,
> 
> 
> Andy











-pink starfish made me do it!-


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Those of us that that have been long term members have over the years formed a relationship with various members and do care about their wellbeing, Bob has been one those interesting characters so let hope we hear from him again . ( Navigator, we all know what SpongeBob looks like )
Andy


----------



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

Andy Duncan said:


> Those of us that that have been long term members have over the years formed a relationship with various members and do care about their wellbeing, Bob has been one those interesting characters so let hope we hear from him again . ( Navigator, we all know what SpongeBob looks like )
> Andy










Yes I -care- about all God's creations. Just had to euthanize 







Her hip joints were displaced and she was -waking- on her knees. In much pain... Eyes are still leaking.
Though it strange some one would use spongebob as a handle.







If I have cause displeasure, anger, resentment, or done something wrong, I apologize.


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

You beginning to behave like 411357 who was banned


----------

